# Ryzen-PC mit MSI X470 Gaming Plus und Linuxprobleme?



## Tim1974 (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe immer wieder Probleme mit meinem knapp 1 Jahr alten System mit Linux, die genaue Konfig. steht in meiner Sig..

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran es liegt, daß mein PC z.B. die aktuelle Desinfect-CD nicht bootet und dabei immer einfriert oder mit Kernel-Panic auf der Textebene aussteigt?
Auch mit anderen Linux-Versionen gabs Probleme, ein Audio-Linux lief aber scheinbar, machte später aber ebenfalls Probleme.

Liegt das am AMD 470 Chipsatz, oder an meinem Board, irgendwelchen Chips dadrauf, oder an der CPU, oder an irgendeiner BIOS-Einstellung, oder meint Ihr es ist irgendein Bauteil defekt?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Metaltyp (20. Juni 2019)

Ich denke es liegt daran, dass das Board zuwenige Phasen und Layer hat. Außerdem biegt der schwere CPU-Kühler das Brett stark durch - das kann ja nicht funktionieren.

Ohne Flachs:

Startest du von der DVD oder hast du dir einen Stick erstellt?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (20. Juni 2019)

Nimm den Stock Kühler vom Ryzen und schau, ob die Probleme weiterhin auftreten.
Teste mal dein Mainboard und die restliche Hardware auf Fehler. Durch die Last des Thermalright, kann es möglich sein, das dein Mainboard langsam den Geist aufgibt.

Normalerweise sollte jedes Linux laufen. Wir haben fast die identische Hardware und ich selbst habe unter Linux noch nie solch ein Fehler bemerkt.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. Juni 2019)

Ich habe immer von DVD gebootet, es ist dann ein USB 3.0 LG Bluray-Laufwerk, von dem aus gebootet wird, kann es eventuell auch daran liegen?

Das mit dem Kühler ist wohl ein guter Witz?


----------



## Venom89 (20. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer von DVD gebootet, es ist dann ein USB 3.0 LG Bluray-Laufwerk, von dem aus gebootet wird, kann es eventuell auch daran liegen?



Versuche es doch einmal mit einem USB Stick. 



> Das mit dem Kühler ist wohl ein guter Witz?



Komm das hast du dir selber zuzuschreiben. Und der war verdammt gut


----------



## Arkintosz (21. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ich habe immer wieder Probleme mit meinem knapp 1 Jahr alten System mit Linux, die genaue Konfig. steht in meiner Sig..


Welcher Art sind die Probleme denn?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, woran es liegt, daß mein PC z.B. die aktuelle Desinfect-CD nicht bootet und dabei immer einfriert oder mit Kernel-Panic auf der Textebene aussteigt?


Das könnte verschiedene Gründe haben. Z.B. die Grafikkarte oder ein anderes Gerät. Möglicherweise ist die CD auch beschädigt gebrannt oder das ISO ist beim Download beschädigt worden.
Man kann auf Linux die häufig angegebene SHA-256-Summe (Das ist ein Hashwert über die Datei) nach dem Download mit dem Befehl *sha256sum [DATEI]* berechnen lassen und mit der zur Verfügung gestellten abgleichen um Fehler beim Download auszuschließen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Auch mit anderen Linux-Versionen gabs Probleme, ein Audio-Linux lief aber scheinbar, machte später aber ebenfalls Probleme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bastian123f (21. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht hättest du noch mehr recherchieren müssen, ob alle Komponenten mit Linux funktionieren. 
Nicht dass es an den Spannungswanlern liegt?


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juni 2019)

Der aktuelle Stand ist, daß ich es gestern nochmal mit einem selbst gebrannten Mint 19 64 Bit versucht habe, und das bootet einwandfrei durch, gibt bis auf eine Sache keine Probleme.
Die Uhr ist um paar Stunden verstellt, auch nach dem Reboot ist die Uhr im BIOS falsch eingestellt, ebenso das Datum, das war bisher jedes mal so, wenn ich ein Linux-System mit diesem PC gebootet habe.
Nutze ich aber wie meistens nur Windows 10, gibts dieses Problem nicht.

Die Desinfect-DVD ist eine Original-DVD, die der Zeitschrift CT beilag, bei sowas gehe ich fest davon aus, daß da keine Fehler drauf sind.
Daher hab ich auch die Sha256 nicht kontrolliert.

Am Kühler kanns nicht liegen, dieser Kommentar ist ein doofer Witz, denn zum einen ist mein Kühler nicht übermäßig schwer, zum anderen hat er ein gutes Montagesystem und außerdem hab ich ihn selbst montiert, dazu kommt, daß es unter Windows ja keine Probleme mit dem PC gibt, abgesehen davon das "Browser in the Box" sich behaarlich weigert zu starten.


----------



## bastian123f (21. Juni 2019)

AMD hat sich schon was gedacht, dass sie nur den Wraith Prism maximal dazulegen und nicht einen fast doppelt so schweren ARO M14. Dazu noch die Montage per Hand und wahrscheinlich ohne Drehmomentschlüssel oder?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (21. Juni 2019)

1.) Bios Update (auf eigene Gefahr)
2.) Image von der CD/DVD erstellen und mit Rufus USB Stick erstellen
3.) Hardware auf Fehler überprüfen


----------



## Metaltyp (21. Juni 2019)

Man kann unter Windows über die Desinfec't DVD direkt einen USB-Stick erstellen. Alternativ versuch' es doch mal auf deinem anderen PC, da kannst ausschließen, dass es an der DVD oder dem DVD- laufwerk liegt.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juni 2019)

bastian123f schrieb:


> AMD hat sich schon was gedacht, dass sie nur den Wraith Prism maximal dazulegen und nicht einen fast doppelt so schweren ARO M14. Dazu noch die Montage per Hand und wahrscheinlich ohne Drehmomentschlüssel oder?



Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder? 
Gerade der ARO M14 oder Macho oder Noctuas lassen sich so einfach installieren und zu fest anziehen ist auch so gut wie unmöglich, sofern man kein kompletter Grobmotoriker ist und es drauf anlegt...
Das Gewicht liegt unter 1 kg, das ist nicht viel für einen Kühler und sollte absolut kein Problem darstellen, gibt ja auch Kühler mit 1350 Gramm und auch damit gibts eigentlich keine Probleme solange man den Rechner nicht unsanft transportiert oder umschmeißt etc..
Mit dieser Sorge stehst du hier im Forum wahrscheinlich also ganz alleine da.
Da der PC mit Windows läuft und da keine Probleme macht, kann man eine Hardwaredefekt eigentlich ausschließen.



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> 1.) Bios Update (auf eigene Gefahr)
> 2.) Image von der CD/DVD erstellen und mit Rufus USB Stick erstellen



Wäre eine Möglichkeit, nur sollte auf der Windows-Installation ein Virus oder ähnliches sein, kommt er so auch mit auf den Stick und die ganze Virensuche ist für die Katz, nicht mehr verlässlich...



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Man kann unter Windows über die Desinfec't DVD direkt einen USB-Stick erstellen. Alternativ versuch' es doch mal auf deinem anderen PC, da kannst ausschließen, dass es an der DVD oder dem DVD- laufwerk liegt.



Das ist eine gute Idee, ich hab da bisher nur noch nicht drann gedacht, weil auf meinem anderen PC ja eh schon seit Jahren nur Linux installiert ist.


----------



## Arkintosz (21. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Uhr ist um paar Stunden verstellt, auch nach dem Reboot ist die Uhr im BIOS falsch eingestellt, ebenso das Datum, das war bisher jedes mal so, wenn ich ein Linux-System mit diesem PC gebootet habe.
> Nutze ich aber wie meistens nur Windows 10, gibts dieses Problem nicht.



Windows speichert die Lokalzeit (In Deutschland UTC+2/GMT+1 im Winter und UTC+2/GMT+2 im Sommer) in der Systemuhr (Real Time Clock) auf dem Mainboard, während Linux die Systemuhr immer auf die universelle Weltzeit (UTC) stellt.
Wenn die Systemuhr unabhängig vom Standort immer auf UTC steht, hat dies den Vorteil, dass weltweit auf das System zugegriffen werden kann und jedem Nutzer abhängig von seinem aktuellen Standort auf Basis der Weltzeit die lokale Zeit berechnet werden kann. Natürlich ist das insbesondere auf Servern sinnvoll - aber auch bei Remotedesktop-Verbindungen auf Rechner außerhalb der eigenen Zeitzone. Es nützt dem Bios auch nichts, wenn es weiß, in welcher Zeitzone es steht.

Man kann Windows 10 dazu zwingen, die UTC vom System zu akzeptieren und die lokale Zeit, wie Linux, auf Basis dieser Standardzeit zu berechnen.
Dazu muss man in der Registry im Pfad _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\TimeZoneInformation_ einen 32-bittigen DWORD-Wert mit dem Namen *RealTimeIsUniversal* anlegen und ihn auf *1* setzen.

Alternativ kann man Linux mit dem folgenden Befehl dazu bringen, die Zeit der RTC als lokale Zeit zu betrachten:
*timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 --adjust-system-clock*

Solange man nicht eines der Systeme umstellt, schreiben sie sich gegenseitig jeweils andere Uhrzeiten in die Systemuhr, sodass beim nächsten Start in das jeweils andere System bis zur Synchronisation mit einem Zeitserver die Uhr falsch geht.


----------



## Venom89 (22. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder?
> Mit dieser Sorge stehst du hier im Forum wahrscheinlich also ganz alleine da.



Dein Ernst? 
Diese Ängste sind doch in Deinem Kopf entstanden 

Versuche es doch erst einmal mit einem aktuellen Download mit einem USB Stick. Damit kann man schon mal einiges ausschließen.


----------



## NuVirus (22. Juni 2019)

Hast du das Bios mal auf Default gesetzt und den Ram auf Standardtakt, nicht das ne Instabilität vorliegt die einfach unter Windows nicht auftritt bzw. CPU oä. Spannung zu niedrig ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Antworten und Tips, vorallem Arkintosz! 

So, ich bringe euch mal auf den aktuellen Stand.
Ich habe die besagte 2019er Desinfect-DVD mal an meinem alten i3-PC eingelegt, die Folge war ein schwarzer Bildschirm und nicht mehr reagierender PC, hab es zweimal versucht mit beiden internen Laufwerken, beide male kam nichtmal das Auswahlmenue.
Allerdings macht dieser alte PC manchmal auch Mucken, z.B. weigert er sich behaarlich einen ins BIOS zu lassen, da komme ich einfach nicht mehr rein, egal wie oft ich auch Entf beim Reboot drücke, außerdem hat er oft wärend des Bootens kein Signal, also kein Bild.
Allerdings habe ich als weiteren Test noch die 2018er Desinfect-DVD am Ryzen-PC getestet und diese bootet einwandfrei durch, ohne Probleme, abgesehen von der danach wieder verstellten Uhr.
Allerdings meckert Desinfect gleich zur Begrüßung, daß Windows 10 im Hyperboot-Modus sei und man das beenden solle, bevor man Desinfect nutze, keine Ahnung was das soll...


----------



## Venom89 (22. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allerdings macht dieser alte PC manchmal auch Mucken, z.B. weigert er sich behaarlich einen ins BIOS zu lassen, da komme ich einfach nicht mehr rein, egal wie oft ich auch Entf beim Reboot drücke, außerdem hat er oft wärend des Bootens kein Signal, also kein Bild.



Das Problem solltest du doch wohl lösen können. 



> Allerdings habe ich als weiteren Test noch die 2018er Desinfect-DVD am Ryzen-PC getestet und diese bootet einwandfrei durch, ohne Probleme, abgesehen von der danach wieder verstellten Uhr.



Wie schon gesagt ist das kein Problem. 



> Allerdings meckert Desinfect gleich zur Begrüßung, daß Windows 10 im Hyperboot-Modus sei und man das beenden solle, bevor man Desinfect nutze, keine Ahnung was das soll...



Kleiner Tipp, Schlagwort Suche Google könnte dich weiter bringen. Aber nicht weiter sagen.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Juni 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das Problem solltest du doch wohl lösen können.



Könnte ich es, hätte ich es getan! 
Früher kam ich mit einer USB-Tastatur nicht zuverlässig ins BIOS, wohl aber mit einer PS2-Tastatur, nun hängt eine PS2-Tastatur drann, allerdings ist noch ein PS2-Verlängerungskabel zwischen gesteckt, vielleicht liegt es ja daran, oder das Board hat so langsam einen Weg...  



Venom89 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, Schlagwort Suche Google könnte dich weiter bringen. Aber nicht weiter sagen.



Dazu hab ich vor Monaten schonmal gegoogelt, aber was ich da heraus fand, brachte mich auch nicht weiter, ich hab mir dann irgendwann gedacht, sch...ß auf das Hyperboot-Gedöns, ich ignoriere die Meldung einfach und nutze Desinfect trotzdem.


----------



## Venom89 (22. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Könnte ich es, hätte ich es getan!
> Früher kam ich mit einer USB-Tastatur nicht zuverlässig ins BIOS, wohl aber mit einer PS2-Tastatur, nun hängt eine PS2-Tastatur drann, allerdings ist noch ein PS2-Verlängerungskabel zwischen gesteckt, vielleicht liegt es ja daran, oder das Board hat so langsam einen Weg...



Mache doch erst einmal ein BIOS reset, so solltest du beim nächsten Boot definitiv dort landen. Ich gehe erstmal davon aus, dass fastboot oä aktiviert ist. Da kannst du so oft auf die Tasten hämmern wie du willst  





> Dazu hab ich vor Monaten schonmal gegoogelt, aber was ich da heraus fand, brachte mich auch nicht weiter, ich hab mir dann irgendwann gedacht, sch...ß auf das Hyperboot-Gedöns, ich ignoriere die Meldung einfach und nutze Desinfect trotzdem.



Das ist natürlich auch eine Lösung 
Versuche es mal mit richtigen herunterfahren von Windows. Das könnte helfen.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juni 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Mache doch erst einmal ein BIOS reset, so solltest du beim nächsten Boot definitiv dort landen. Ich gehe erstmal davon aus, dass fastboot oä aktiviert ist. Da kannst du so oft auf die Tasten hämmern wie du willst



Stimmt, das wäre eine Idee.
Allerdings müßte ich den eingebauten PC dafür frei räumen, vor ziehen, öffnen, der wiegt gefühlt eine halbe Tonne und steht in einer engen Niesche auf antirutsch-Gummifüßen, dahinter das ganze Kabelwirrwarr, kein Vergnügen den vor zu holen und auf zu machen, davor noch alle Kabel ab, dann für den Test wieder alle nötigen Kabel drann und schauen, ob alle lang genug sind, wenn der PC vorgezogen steht.
Danach alles wieder zurück bauen und alles bei ca. 27°C Zimmertemperatur und nur für einen einfachen Test einer DVD, die ich nicht so sehr dringend brauche.
Da muß man schon ganz schön ein Freak sein, um diesen Aufwand zu betreiben! 



Rattan schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch eine Lösung
> Versuche es mal mit richtigen herunterfahren von Windows. Das könnte helfen.



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hab ich das damals ergoogelt gehabt und so ausgeführt, wie dort beschriebe, Windows hätte also richtig runtergefahren sein müssen, trotzdem meldete Desinfect danach den Hyperboot-Modus, da hab ich mir dann gedacht, jetzt reichts mir, ich mach jetzt den Virenscan, egal was der da rum meckert und gefunden hat er natürlich wie erwartet keine Viren, also wurde auch nichts am System verändert oder gelöscht.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Juni 2019)

du kannst einfach im Bios sofern man noch rein kommt auf die Defaults zurückstellen^^

Häufig gibts auch Hersteller Programme falls der Fastboot es verhindert der einen in das Bios bringen kann


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juni 2019)

Naja, auf dem PC ist ausschließlich UbuntuStudio-Linux installiert, ich glaube daher kaum, daß es dafür ein Herstellerprogramm gibt, oder meintest du was anderes?

Entweder liegt es an der PS2-Verlängerung, daß ich nicht mehr ins BIOS komme, oder das Board hat wohl einen weg. Leider ist das der PC von meinen beiden, an den ich nur sehr schlecht hinten ran komme und den ich auch nicht schnell mal einfach vorziehe kann. Da ich ihn aber fast nur für eMails und als Zweitrechner nutze und Linux ja anscheinend problemlos läuft, abgesehen von der Begrüßungsmeldung, das ein Problem aufgetreten sei, an die ich mich schon richtig gewöhnt habe, ist es für mich auch nicht so wichtig, ob bei dem PC alles 100%ig läuft.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> ... die ich mich schon richtig gewöhnt habe, ist es für mich auch nicht so wichtig, ob bei dem PC alles 100%ig läuft.



Das spricht aber nicht für deine angeblich so geliebte Perfektion in allen Sachen.


----------



## Arkintosz (23. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> abgesehen von der Begrüßungsmeldung, das ein Problem aufgetreten sei



Ubuntu löscht die Crash-Logs nicht regelmäßig. Man erhält deshalb eventuell immer für den gleichen Fehler die Meldung, dass ein Problem aufgetreten sei.
Man kann die Crash-Logs mit dem Befehl *sudo rm /var/crash/** löschen, muss dies aber immer durchführen, wenn ein neues Crash-Log hinzugekommen ist, damit die Meldung wieder verschwindet.


----------

